# Supplies Needed



## SheepGirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm trying to compile a list of supplies/equipment needed (bare minimum) to have on hand for raising sheep. This is what I have so far:

*Feeding*

    Feeders for hay and/or grain - many or large enough to feed all your sheep at once
    Feed storage bin (trash can, plastic tote, etc) for each feed you have, including mineral
    Pallets, to put hay on, unless you have a hayloft
    Feed scoop (I use a Glad container...holds 2 lb pelleted feed OR 1 lb textured feed, can also use a coffee can)
    Scale to weigh feed (simple kitchen scale works or bathroom scale)

*Health*

    Syringes: 3cc (most commonly used), 10cc, 20cc, 60cc
    Needles: 18g or 20g - if a medication specifies a certain needle size, by all means get that size (i.e. 16g for injectable ivermectin)
    Flock drencher (syringe with a metal nozzle; store-bought or turkey baster works)
    CD/T Toxoid (vaccine)
    CD/T Anti-Toxin (treatment for the bacterial infection)
    Vaccines for abortions, scours, pneumonia, foot rot, pinkeye, soremouth, etc if it's a problem for you
    Dewormers, one from 3 different classes (avermectin, imidathiazole, benzimidazole) to give to new additions; good to have on hand if you have an issue
    Antibiotics, such as Pen G Procaine, LA-200, etc
    Hoof trimmers (rose pruners work great)
    Hand shears or electric shears if you have wool sheep, to do touch ups (wool around eyes, trimming dags off, etc)
    Disinfectants (iodine, betadine, isopropyl alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, etc)
    Thermometer
    Fly spray to get rid of everyday annoying flies
    Insecticide labeled for screw worms/maggots/bot flies
    Zinc sulfate for foot baths and foot rot prevention/treatment
    Some form of restraint (having multiple forms of restraint is good)...deck chair, sheep stand, halter, gambrel restrainer, etc
    In case of scours: Peptobismol, electrolytes
    Lube for thermometers, going in when pulling a lamb, etc

*Breeding*

    Marking harness
    At least two crayons, each a different color

*Lambing*

    Iodine + navel dipping cup (pill bottle works fine)
    Docking: Elastrator + O rings; hot docker; emasculator; knife
    Castration: Elastrator + O rings; scalpel; emasculator
    Ear tags and applicator --> SCRAPIE tags call 1-866-USDA-TAG
    Milk replacer and bottle (lamb bottle or soda bottle with lamb teat/pritchard teat) if ewe rejects lamb(s)
    Lambing jugs
    Sheep Nutri-Drench
    Palpation/OB gloves/disposable gloves
    Lube for going in to pull a lamb, for thermometers, etc
    Old towels

*General*

    Catch pens
    Buckets...you can never have too many
    Livestock crayons
    Leg or neck crooks
    Herding or guard dogs 

Anything I'm missing or you think I should add?


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 16, 2012)

I looked through and added a few things/comments -



			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm trying to compile a list of supplies/equipment needed (bare minimum) to have on hand for raising sheep. This is what I have so far:
> 
> *Feeding*
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a lot more than what I use! 

Feeders-   We dont use if wintering in pasture and not in the dry lot
Feed bags - go under a tarp if winter/ rainy
 We just stack on the ground but pallets are nice. Not needed if you keep a short supply of hay IMO.
Coffee can as a scoop. Although when we feed grain we usually feed enough we do whole bags
Bathroom scale



Never used a drench.
We just used CDT vaccine no others.
Wormer
PENNICILLAN...the miracle drug!...my feed store guy uses it like the big fat Greek wedding guy used windex.
Hoof trimmers. We've used knives and horse hoof trimmers
I prefer electric shears but have both.
Hydrogen Peroxide is a must in our flock!
We have iodine but don't use it often.
We've only use fly sprays if our sheep have open wounds ( wound friendly of course)
Have never done any foot baths
Hahah deck chair never though of that! We have a TON of halters! A must even for non-halter broke critters.


We've never used a marking harness or even seen one in use....they are nifty though.

We've never dipped cords
PEPTOBISMOL & ELCTROLITES and other scouring supply's.

Livestock crayons are usefull for look-a-like stock from a distance.
ETA oral hooks- makes worming SO much easier
Crooks- herding and aesthetics....with a crook I feel so shepherd-y
Dogs....in some form or another sheep and dogs go hand in hand


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 16, 2012)

With Brownsheep in regarding the completeness of the original list. 
 Never have used or needed to use many of the things listed...but not saying it wouldn't be helpful to some.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 17, 2012)

Agree with Brown but one thing I would add under lambing is palpation gloves. I think sheep tending is like anything else, in that it can be as simple or complicated as we make it. With my first lambing ever having been my worst lambing to date (knock on wood), I probably have more stuff than I need but it's a comfort that its there IF I ever need it again.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't see that you mentioned your favorite item: THERMOMETER
I also use a bottle of alcohol that I dip the thermometer in, and a tube of lube to use on the end of the thermometer to make it go into their butt easier.
I also use alcohol to disinfect hoof shearers.
We use LA200 a lot, it is our long lasting antibiotic of choice.



Good work Sheepgirl!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 17, 2012)

duhhh I can't believe I missed so many! lol especially ones I use myself!  Thanks for your input, I will update the OP.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 17, 2012)

We also have disposable gloves and lubrication in our lambing kit, but have only had to use that once so far...knocking on wood...and a towel for finishing the drying of a newborn lamb in cold weather...after the Mama had done the major licking and bonding.  

Bet Kristi has the best lambing kit ever...that was one rough lambing season for a seasoned person, let alone first timer!


----------



## Fiberfling (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't get paranoid. You'll be fine.


----------

